# The Donald



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Laughter is good for the soul.



Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The Trumpster of course that man knows how to stir the pot and pi$$ people off lol


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't care if he wears a skunk skin cap, as long as he's serious about staying in and winning it!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd rather have the corn ;-)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think people are going to be shocked at how silly he makes RINO republicans look.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I think people are going to be shocked at how silly he makes RINO republicans look.


I believe he's doing just that. He's certainly not PC. Went to his rally near Flint. He's more fun in person. Pulls no punches and shoots straight and don't care how anyone takes it. 'bout time for that kind of leadership.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> I believe he's doing just that. He's certainly not PC. Went to his rally near Flint. He's more fun in person. Pulls no punches and shoots straight and don't care how anyone takes it. 'bout time for that kind of leadership.


Yes, he is the ultimate "anti-PC" candidate. Hopefully he can teach the other candidates how to tell us the truth we need to hear instead of platitudes.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> I believe he's doing just that. He's certainly not PC. Went to his rally near Flint. He's more fun in person. Pulls no punches and shoots straight and don't care how anyone takes it. 'bout time for that kind of leadership.


This may seem good up front, but be cautious. Coming from MN, we had a guy running for Governor - Jesse Ventura - that didn't hold back, told it the way it was and because of it he won - including my vote. I remember him being asked at a local college "what he intends to do for college students". He responded (not exact quote) "Nothing, there are plenty of opportunities through scholarships, grants and low interest student loans" Needless to say, when he got in office he didn't really accomplish much other than a lot of time on the talk show circuit. He wasn't a bad leader but wasn't great either. He was not as outspoken once in office as he had to work WITH other politicians. People liked him though because he cut checks back for government surplus money (twice) - I personally think they should have set it aside because it could have offset some of the future tax increases that we have seen. Always remember that they are campaigning - meaning doing and saying what they think will get votes.

It really is too bad that Jesse Ventura didn't become a stronger leader and used his Governorship as a way to get back in the spot light. It would have been HUGE for the Independent party and added a strong 3rd party to the mix. He was a great leader as a Mayor in the city he led prior to being Governor.

Always be cautious of campaigning propaganda.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Kind of like Obama's campaign propaganda.... Hope and change, transparency in government and so on.....

Nothing of substance. Talk is cheap, actions speak louder than words.

I see from Obama's actions that what a politician says and what he does are two polar opposites.

The alternative is Bernie or Hillary and neither would bode well for this country.

Actually, my favorite candidate is Ben Carson. Problem is, Ben won't make the cut.

Besides, the President isn't elected by the popular vote anyway (or nominated for that matter) whereas a governor is.

Obama has (and is) putting this country in a huge hole with his ineffective leadership and 'green energy' policies.

The guy is on a perpetual vacation on the taxpayers dime....

What a mess.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Yes, he is the ultimate "anti-PC" candidate. Hopefully he can teach the other candidates how to tell us the truth we need to hear instead of platitudes.


PC is basically what has got this country into the fix it's in. Obama strives to be PC in the world's eyes no matter what the cost to the citizens is.

I find it interesting that since Obama has been in office, the racial tensions in this country have increased dramatically. It's like Obama (through his non-leadership and taking advantage of every crisis mantra) is perpetuating that racial divide.

He's a non-leader, foisted by the tainted media who, in their view, can do nothing wrong. Of course the dysfunctional house and senate don't help either.

Donald, on the other hand, calls it like it it is (and should be). My issue with him is, of course, 'will he follow through and initiate real 'hope and concrete change', like Obama promised but never delivered, or will he become one of the Washington... also rans...?

IMO, thats the crux of his popularity. people want 'hope and change' and not Obama's rendition of it.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm looking for integrity & dignity. Trump has neither. I don't think he has a chance to win the nomination. The only reason he's riding so high now is because the actual vote is months away and folks are enjoying his politically incorrect circus.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am with discbinedr. Trump is fun to watch but in the end he is offensive, disrespectful and rude. Imagine having him as a boss....

I think things need to be shaken up but there are ways of doing it that are respectful and effective..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> I'm looking for integrity & dignity. Trump has neither. I don't think he has a chance to win the nomination.


Amen to that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

His business skillos are questionable, otherthan his ability to push disasters off onto his investrswho losot millions. How many bankruptcies did his subsidiaries go thru? Was it 4? I know that some banks went under becasuse of his great business sense.

Sounds more like a Democrat to me...no offense ot any Democrats here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

discbinedr said:


> I'm looking for integrity & dignity. Trump has neither. I don't think he has a chance to win the nomination. The only reason he's riding so high now is because the actual vote is months away and folks are enjoying his politically incorrect circus.


Ever see the movie "Bullworth". He kind of reminds me of Warren Beatty in Bullworth. Just speak outrageously and the people will eat it up.


----------

